# Catwalk-oops during Spring/Summer 2011 Haute Couture collection at the Theatre national de Chaillot during the Paris Fashion Week, in Paris 25.01.2011



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

​


----------



## affter333 (21 Okt. 2011)

very nice hope to see more runway oops !!

thanks !!


----------



## Thomy112 (21 Okt. 2011)

ach ja so was wird immer gern geseht


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

das ist sehr schön. danke.


----------



## hexe63 (31 März 2013)

für so viel Geld so wenig Kleid


----------



## aVe (2 Apr. 2013)

top bilder! thx


----------



## zutzel (2 Mai 2014)

Great post. Thx


----------



## muhuuuuu (2 Mai 2014)

Hah, der Stolperer!


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

danke. solche bilder sind abgefahren


----------



## daone (25 Okt. 2014)

thx 4 that


----------

